# 2016 Bad Bass Champs Trail Schedule



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

http://badbasschamps.com

It looks like the Bad Bass Champs Trail schedule is out and it looks good. Especially if you like Mosquito Lake...Like I Do!!! I might just start fishing this trail again next year.

*Mosquito - 4/17/2016*
*1439 OH Rt. 305 *
*Cortland, OH 44410*

*Portage Lakes - 5/22/2016*
*5031 Manchester Rd.*
*Akron, OH 44319*

*Mosquito - 6/26/2016*
*1439 OH Rt. 305 *
*Cortland, OH 44410*

*West Branch - 7/24/2016*
*Ramp to be determined...*

*Berlin Reservoir - 8/21/2016*
*1715 Bonner Rd.*
*Deerfield, OH 44411*

*2 DAY - CHAMPIONSHIP:*
_BE SURE TO CHECK OVERALL TO SEE IF YOU QUALIFIED.._. 
*Mosquito - 9/17/16 & 9/18/16*
*1439 OH Rt. 305 *
*Cortland, OH 44410*


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Good luck if you do. They need to get a marina sponsor. Not a great schedule IMHO, but local for sure.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Are they Opens or do you have to belong to the club ?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

FishIgo said:


> Are they Opens or do you have to belong to the club ?


It is a team tournament trail. Click the link in EJVH3's post to go to website.


----------

